# Is it worth replacing motor etc in electric trolley?



## North Mimms (Aug 30, 2017)

I have a 4 year old Motocaddy S3 digital, it's had a LOT of use (and abuse) over the years. Neither course I've been a member of has been remotely flat so it's pulled up a lot of slopes. 
It's been making whining noises for a while and an Official Motocaddy repair dealership quoted over Â£100 to shut it up. (sounds like a Mafia threat) 

I know at some point soon it's going to die on me, most probably halfway up a hill during a crucial match. 

I've spoken to a local repairman who quoted Â£60 for new motor, extra if we replace the  gearbox too. But if I replaced both I would have what is essentially a trolley with all the important moving parts as new

I'm a tightwad and don't want to fork out over Â£400 for an equivalent new model when the chassis etc is still in prefect nick. 
Advice please. 

(don't suggest I fix it myself - I have many practical and intellectual skills but these do not include trolley repair...)


----------



## RW1986 (Aug 30, 2017)

No brainer, get it fixed...


----------



## North Mimms (Aug 30, 2017)

Should I bite the bullet and get motor and gearbox replaced even if it's just one of them that's making the noise? 
What else is "in there"? 

(as you can see, my degree was in a subject other than engineering!)


----------



## mikejohnchapman (Aug 30, 2017)

Worth asking the repairer if the axels and clutches on the wheels are fine - if so get it fixed as the newer ones are event less sturdy than the one you have.


----------



## North Mimms (Aug 30, 2017)

mikejohnchapman said:



			Worth asking the repairer if the axels and clutches on the wheels are fine - if so get it fixed as the newer ones are event less sturdy than the one you have.
		
Click to expand...

Axles and clutches? 
Right this thing has more moving parts than my car!

Interesting that new models have inferior parts, useful to know thanks.


----------



## trevor (Aug 30, 2017)

How many miles has it got on the clock? Mines 4 years old (roughly) and has done 2000 plus miles and still running well.
If it was me I'd replace the cheaper part first then if that didn't work replace the other but as your paying for labour then my opinion is to take it in to a motocaddy dealer and ask them to fix it. Be like having a new engine and gearbox in your car.


----------



## North Mimms (Aug 30, 2017)

trevor said:



			How many miles has it got on the clock? Mines 4 years old (roughly) and has done 2000 plus miles and still running well.
If it was me I'd replace the cheaper part first then if that didn't work replace the other but as your paying for labour then my opinion is to take it in to a motocaddy dealer and ask them to fix it. Be like having a new engine and gearbox in your car.
		
Click to expand...

I dunno how far it's done, I don't think I have the display set up to tell me. I'll go and check. 
It's useful to have this info from you guys so that I can sound knowledgeable when I take trolley to him.


----------



## duncan mackie (Aug 30, 2017)

Get him to change both (labour more than parts cost) but then keep both as spares in case of an out of warrantee failure in the future.


----------



## IanM (Aug 30, 2017)

I'd get it fixed... my Powakaddy is over 15 years old and a bit like "Trigger's Broom." But otherwise still going strong


----------



## trevor (Aug 30, 2017)

North Mimms said:



			I dunno how far it's done, I don't think I have the display set up to tell me. I'll go and check.

On the S3 with the battery connected just press the left hand button until miles appears. There are 2 distance travelled in yards then total miles.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## pool888 (Aug 30, 2017)

I know you said you didn't want to change it yourself, but if it is the same trolley as this it looks a doddle to change.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yT6qNTjmE0U


----------



## duncan mackie (Aug 30, 2017)

Watching that video - 
1. Just change the motor to start with
2. Do it yourself
3. Note which is the the short bolt of the 3 you have to remove/replace.

Isn't you tube wonderfully. I've an S1 but never looked underneath it (yet)


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 30, 2017)

funny enough the rear axle on my S3 just broke, repair said they had to change the motor as well as it comes in one part.


----------



## backwoodsman (Aug 30, 2017)

I think Mr Mimms has a job coming on ...


----------



## drdel (Aug 30, 2017)

Give it a dose of silicon lubricant in the gearbox.  I drilled a small in the top then used the end of a Bic pen as a stopper - smooth as silk now. its probably just a dry bearing.


----------



## North Mimms (Aug 31, 2017)

backwoodsman said:



			I think Mr Mimms has a job coming on ...
		
Click to expand...

If you want complex algebraic calculations done, he's your man.
I use the drill more than he does in this house!


----------



## Jacko_G (Aug 31, 2017)

I'd replace the lot.


----------

